# Show Rally added at Motorhome Show Season Finale, Lincoln. i



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at Motorhome Show Season Finale, Lincoln. in Lincoln, lincolnshire starting 19/09/2013

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=377

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## Fen_Boy (Feb 18, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

Fen_Boy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ROSIEJOE (Jun 26, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

ROSIEJOE has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## pads69 (May 13, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

pads69 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## AuntieSandra (Nov 28, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

AuntieSandra has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

Bernies has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

marionandrob has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

domannhal has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## meurig (May 30, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

meurig has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

camoyboy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

gloworm has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

blondy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All

Just a quick update for this rally.
Booking closes on the 1 of September,we have only 15 booked for it and only 4 confirmed.

We will have the big tent for use as a meeting place usual social get together we will have the table top sale so bring your unwanted goodies and try and sell them,we will also have a raffle to raise monies for our charity,so any donations welcome.
there will be Angie's quiz,cant wait to see what it will be this year,

Hope to see more of you there.

Scottie.


----------



## grumpyb (Jan 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

grumpyb has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

trevorf has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

looks like Warner's site is down just tried to book , anyone else having problems


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

gloworm said:


> looks like Warner's site is down just tried to book , anyone else having problems


Hi All
I have just phoned Warnerns they said their servers are down today,should be up tonight but better if you hold off till tomorrow.

thanks 
Scottie


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

Booked with Warner's see you all soon

Sue & Eric


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

wakk44 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

looked at booking tickets until I saw the music options

the sat. night entertainment is dire

glen miller and vera lynn :lol: 

1940's was 70 years ago  

is this in living memory?

I dont mind 60's/70's/80's............ music but we are now in 2013 !!!

have I lost the plot......?

its a NO from me

and yes I am 51

neill


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

bubble63 said:


> looked at booking tickets until I saw the music options
> 
> the sat. night entertainment is dire
> 
> ...


Hi Neil

We don't all go for the entertainment,we make our own,and enjoy the company.
when was the last MHF rally you attended,we have our own little get together for those that don't like what is on offer.
George


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks for the kinds words and offer george

i normally go to peterbrough and lincoln with friends, the saturday ticket is part of the attraction.

music wise i have enjoyed most of the entertainment previously, from comedy to folk to 60's to 80's there is normally a broad church, this is the first time i have been shocked by the choice. 

how they hope to sell out is beyond me

in the past we have seen top line acts of yesteryear and they have been great, I am struggling to make any sense of a glen miller tribute.... as for vera bl**dy lyne!!????


rant over :roll: :roll: 

regds neill


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

bigfrank3 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

ned has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All

Well it is getting closer,Lincoln Rally that is.
 Sorry.
We now have 20 booked,only 8 confirmed,but we have places for 60.
Come along folks. more names please.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

TheBoombas has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

scottie said:


> Hi All
> 
> Well it is getting closer,Lincoln Rally that is.
> Sorry.
> ...


Were going to be coming in a Caravan if that's all right George?

Brian & Lorraine


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

TheBoombas said:


> scottie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


Hi Brian & Lorraine.
You are welcome in any mode of accommodation,  :lol:  
Sorry.
look forward to meeting up again.
George


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

All booked and raring to go!!
And you can pack up the laughing as well lol :twisted:


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

VanFlair has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

zoro has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Scissorman (Apr 17, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

Scissorman has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Campers
The pre booking closes on the 2/9/13 after that you will not be allowed to camp with MHF.
we have spaces for 60,there are 24 booked only 12 confirmed.
this is normally one of the best shows,come along for some end of season bargains.
hope to see more of you there.
Scottie


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

ceejayt has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

glenm has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## freda2800 (Mar 24, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

freda2800 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Our numbers are beginning to creep up for this rally please remember that pre- booking closes on the 2/9/13 after that you will not be allowed to camp with the group.

George


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

barney2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Closing date is looming to pre book for Lincoln,We have 28 booked but only 12 confirmed,come along folks more members would be nice.
hope to see you all there.
George


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*New Info*

The last outdoor rally of the year and we are planning a few extras.

There will be a picture quiz and a raffle, all donations of prizes for the raffle will be very welcome. All proceeds from the raffle will be split between rally funds and Cancer Research.

Saturday: Carboot/tabletop, dig out your odds and ends and make some money ( items to sell do not have to be motorhome related)


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JimM has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

*New Attendee Added*

mendit has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All

Pre-booking to camp with Motorhomefacts.com will close at 10am on Monday 2nd September 2013.

After that you will not be allowed to camp with group.
We have space for 60,we have only 30 names on the list,there are stil 12 unconfirmed on our list,if you have confirmed then please let us know soon.
Unconfirmed name are.
wakk44

domannhal

jennie

freda2800

MyGalSal

ceejayt

Bernies

meurig

trevorf

ROSIEJOE

ned

marionandrob

Please let us know ASAP.
Thanks
George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Only 5 days left to book for this rally,still a few unconfirmed.
George


----------



## camperman101 (Oct 8, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

camperman101 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

i All 

Pre-booking to camp with Motorhomefacts.com will close at 10am on Monday 2nd September 2013. 

After that you will not be allowed to camp with group. 
We have space for 60,we have only 30 names on the list,there are stil 12 unconfirmed on our list,if you have confirmed then please let us know soon. 
Unconfirmed name are. 
wakk44 

domannhal 

jennie 

freda2800 

MyGalSal 

ceejayt 

Bernies 

meurig 

trevorf 

ROSIEJOE 

ned 

marionandrob 

Please let us know ASAP. 
Thanks 
George bump


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Have booked on line but what a hassle it was,after going through the long winded booking procedure on the Warners website and entering my details it declined my card. :x 

I rang the contact number on Warners website only to be told by a nice lady that the fault must have been with me entering incorrect details and they do not accept phone payments,tried again very carefully double checking the card numbers only to get the same ''card declined''error message :evil: 

A trip into town to the local Barclay's branch ensued and after checking my account the clerk informed that there was no problem with the card so it must be the website. :evil: :evil: 

Back home to try again and after triple checking the card details guess what-card declined AGAIN :evil: :evil: :evil: 

Another phone call to Warners website only to be told that the relevant person was out for lunch...........aargh !!!

After doing my yoga relaxation technique for an hour I tried something slightly different :idea: 

Where it said enter cardholders name I had previously been putting''Mr''before my name(which is as it is on the card)so I just entered my name without the ''Mr''......success at last   .

It may have been just a coincidence and a fault with the Warners site which had cleared by the time I had tried it again,who knows, but I have paid at last so can you put me down as confirmed George.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All FINAL CALL FOR THIS RALLY

Pre-booking to camp with Motorhomefacts.com will close at 10am on Monday 2nd September 2013.

After that you will not be allowed to camp with group. 
We have space for 60,we have only 30 names on the list,there are stil 12 unconfirmed on our list,if you have confirmed then please let us know soon. 
Unconfirmed name are.

marionandrob

MyGalSal

freda2800

ned l

ceejayt

ROSIEJOE

domannhal 
Still space for others,so get booking

Please let us know ASAP. 
Thanks 
George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

BOOKING CLOSES AT 10 AM TODAY.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pre booking for Lincoln is now closed


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Hi Guys
we are on the list to attend this rally but unfortunately cannot make it  
Could you please take us off the attendees list

Thanks


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*nature-pure filters*

Hi
This will only be of interest to members attending Lincoln Rally.

I was buying a replacement filter for my nature-pure system cost direct from the company 58.00+ p+p he has offered a better price = to 52.00 each for a min of of 4 units,any one interested.need to know soon.
George


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Tickets arrived today. Can't make it Thursday this year but looking forward to seeing you all Friday lunchtime.

Trevor & Julie


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

"Bump" re-posted for those that may have missed it the first time.

The last outdoor rally of the year and we are planning a few extras. 

There will be a picture quiz and a raffle, all donations of prizes for the raffle will be very welcome. All proceeds from the raffle will be split between rally funds and Cancer Research. 

Saturday: Carboot/tabletop, dig out your odds and ends and make some money ( items to sell do not have to be motorhome related)


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Just a Wee reminder,

There will be a picture quiz and a raffle, all donations of prizes for the raffle will be very welcome. All proceeds from the raffle will be split between rally funds and Cancer Research. 

Saturday: Carboot/tabletop, dig out your odds and ends and make some money ( items to sell do not have to be motorhome related)

Our contact number for the rally is 07438699538.
looking forward to seeing you all there.
George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Just a Quick Thank You to all that supplied gifts and bought raffle tickets at the Lincoln Rally. We raised £92.00,we also had a donation from John56 to go of £28.77 to charity.so in total I have paid into the group charity via just giving was £120.77.
A BIG thank you.
George

PS:Another Thank You to all that made the rally a success.
looking forward to the next one.


----------

